# Camper Must Have's



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

We are picking up our new camper Saturday! :bounce:

What do you recommend as must haves for your camper? What are some of your most useful items? What items should we make sure we have before our maiden voyage....

:texasflag


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats on your new camper!

The list can be endless and only limited by your imagination or the trailers carrying capacity.









Make sure you get a sewer & drinking water hose, black tank deodorizer & toilet paper. Some dealers will provide a starter kit.

A good jack & tire tool, tire & wheel covers, emergency first aide kit, spare interior & exterior light bulbs, spare 12v fuses for the electrical breaker box, step-stool, extra water hose, entrance throw rug & step-covers to help keep dirt & grass burrs out. Flash lights, I keep one in bedroom & living room. Power never seems to go off during the day!

Basic household items, bedding, towels, cooking utensils, spices, blender, coffee maker, waste basket, zip lock bags, trash bags, etc, etc.

You might want to get a portable fan to help with airflow. I have two in my 5er.

I have so much "stuff" in mine, sometimes I forget where I put it but I know it's in there somewhere. :rotfl:

Hope you enjoy your new adventures.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Starter kits r cheap & don't last, ask for that $ amount to b applied to a good kit, or ask for a discount.

Sewer hose + extension
Water hose
Water filter
Water pressure regulator
Leveling blocks
Spirit level (if TT does not have one, doubt it does)
Wheel chocks
Surge protector
Fuses r usually 15 & 30 amps
Light bulbs for inside & running lights
Flash light
Install bug screens on all out side appliance vents
Toiletries (I use the Orange liquid stuff)
Lug wrench (nut on my spare is a different size from axle).

You can usually buy these items cheaper on line or places like Wally World.

The list goes on, but this is what my failing memory can remember at this time. You will figure out what you want the more u camp.

Remember before u set your TT up at a site, make sure all hoses will reach & slide/awnings don't have any obstructions.

Enjoy...:bounce:


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Good channel lock pliers.
8" pipe wrench.
30 amp to 50 adapter.
30 amp to standard 15-20 amp 3 prong plug (for storage).
Don't buy the sewer hose extension at Wally World - get the better one. Nothing like one breaking at the worst time. Had it happen twice now. I learned. Triple wrapped is good. Amazon I think.
I use am expanding wheel chock that goes between the tires and uses a wrench to tighten. It's good. You don't want the trailer moving with the jacks down. Get it all level and all jacks down before operating the slide outs. Some use the slide out jack supports. I don't.
Length of cable TV wire.
Awning hold downs - screw type and de-flappers.
Couple of good extension cords - I took one 75 ft. and bought the little light socket fixtures for multiple lights.
3-5 lb. hammer (you'll meed it it to get the awning hold downs started).
Water pressure regulator.
Blue water filter.
90 degree water hose attachment and one with the spring-ey thing around it. Screw hose ends together when not in use to keep closed and from leaking.
Sticky wall hooks for towels and stuff.
If you go near salt water - treat underside with Corrosion-X. Maybe even if you don't.
Aluminum step that adds an extra step. Sometimes your steps will be too high.
15-20 X 8 piece of indoor - outdoor carpet.
Small 110 volt fan to direct air where it doesn't want to go.
Buy a couple of packs of the leggo like levelling blocks.
Cheap volt/ohm meter from Wally World.

I've probably left a few things off, but nothing too expensive. We love to go.

SG2


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

No matter how big your rv is, it won't hold everything that momma wants to take. The above lists are good starters and you will learn what is right for your needs as you gain more travel time. One thing to be absolutely certain of is the date codes on your tires. Some new rvs have tires that have already aged out. I just made a trip from TX to CO last week and passed six 5th wheels that had blown tires. All of them had some very serious damage in the area of thousands of $. Don't know if your rv came equipped with a generator. If not, start looking for one now. The Honda EU series is a great machine.
Many happy trails. Enjoy the RV experience. Nothing like it. See you out there.
Doc


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Buy the clear sewer pipe insert that goes between the tanks & sewer hose, it's about 6" long, not that u want to see what's coming out but you do need to know if your tanks are empty & the hose doesn't have a blockage.

Does your black tank have a back flush ? If not have the dealer install a system, it's amazing how much "stuff" doesn't drain out.

Are your stabilizing jacks manual ? If so get the socket that will attach to a cordless drill.

When it rains when u r camping, jack the front of the TT a little so rain water doesn't sit on the slides, the seals are not water proof & u don't want water inside.

Hope all this helps, happy camping.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Wine drinker?*

Corkscrew so you don't have to open wine bottles with a tree.
Surveyor's flagging to tie on all the miscellaneous cords we clothesline ourselves on after using the corkscrew.
Cards/board games for the monsoons.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

All good suggestions above.

*Crock pot (you will thank me), and toaster 
*Good tool kit w/sockets and all types of drive attachments for screws, slotted, phillips, hex, star, square (a lot of screws in the window sills for example are square drive)
*Good tripod for your satellite dish, and different type stakes to secure it along with tarp straps. Box with cable accessories such as splitters cable connections, cable pliers, etc
*Tea kettle for boiling water to kill fire ant mounds in the close vicinity
*Economy bottle of charcoal starter to start fires the old fashioned way
*Strings of lights (you'll want to fit in!!)

You'll figure out what you need and don't need after a few trips and adjust. I keep most things in the plastic clear storage bins from Walmart so you can see what's in them. I leave most of this stuff in the camper.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

A genuine "AstroTurf" door mat...Available on line or at Ace hardware.

Best investment you'll ever make!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ All of the above and as for the black water deodorizer/treatment get the green liquid (I can get the name later) that does not have all the formaldehyde in it. It will get the job done but smell a lot better. Most toilets are sealed good but some gas will escape. Also on the Corrosion X, use Green can on all metal undersurface parts (Cover Tires and hubs/brakes while doing it. Also per Floatin Doc even if your tires are new, check to see what brand. Most tires are the cheap foreign tires that won't take much heat on the road. If only running locally, use them for a while then invest in some Goodyear or Michelins when you get the time and the money (they are expensive but worth it on long hauls). I have had Michelin XPS Ribs for 3 years now. Happy trails! and maybe see you down the road. Oh, and make those light strings you have around your awning Red Hot Chili Peppers!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

A socket large enough to remove the plug on hot water heater. I drain mine after every trip.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Another thing, Astroturf mats are good, but they get dirty and are hard as heII to clean. When they get wet they get heavy and cumbersome. We finally ditched the turf and bought one of these. THey are light-weight and hose off really easy

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004306VTC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Lets see some pics of the new TT


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MARSHMALLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOTS OF WATER!!!!!!!!!!!

COOLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FISHING POLES!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHAIRS!!!!!!!

OUTDOOR LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUG SPRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

The list could go on forever.....remember that you are basically pulling your house down the road and the things you use at home.....you will need on the road

some good things mentioned above

always have good tires and check the air pressure before every trip.....so get a gauge

firewood and a fire pit are good ones to have

get some wiener/marshmallow pokers

get a small shovel

also some wheel locks (scissor type) will lock the wheels BEFORE YOU CUT THE TOW VEHICLE LOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Buy a 2' level or get some mounted on the TT...you dont want to sleep on an angle

tools
jack
tackle box
water toys i.e. floats balls etc.
games....indoor/outdoor
dont forget tools for grilling...maybe even a grill
dont forget seasonings
plenty of ice
a nice collapsible trash can
trash bags


most of all...your maiden voyage should be somewhat close to town......when you forget something make a list and go get it

our 5er is full of everything....just like a second home

what you dont want to do is be all stressed out that you forget to do the basics like 

secure trailer to truck
check air pressure
put down antennas
pull in awnings
empty tanks
stow and lock all compartments...lock them traveling cause they can open
also make sure tow vehicle is adequate to pull trailer
brakes work fine


hope you have a great time......they are very fun to have and they are very cheaply made and need alot of babying....

drive easy and dont hit alot of potholes or corner too fast....all your stuff will be scattered around like 2 ***** were left inside

dont ask me how I know these things

send pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

limey said:


> Buy the clear sewer pipe insert that goes between the tanks & sewer hose, it's about 6" long, not that u want to see what's coming out but you do need to know if your tanks are empty & the hose doesn't have a blockage.
> 
> Does your black tank have a back flush ? If not have the dealer install a system, it's amazing how much "stuff" doesn't drain out.
> 
> ...


Yes we have a back flush - and yes we have manual stabilizing jacks!  We do have a cordless drill and socket!


----------



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

limey said:


> Lets see some pics of the new TT


SOON! Very SOON!


----------

